# Top speed?



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone know what it is after disabling the speed limiter? For an 06 with cai and exhaust?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

255 is the maximum limit that the computer can be set to.

If you're asking based on power, I'd say you could probably hit 165-170 on a relatively stock GTO, assuming you could find a long enough straight stretch. Much more than that and I suspect that you'd lift off.
The turbocharged 455 GTO from MTI would have hit 200 had it not had a problem.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what was the problem


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Valve Cover Gasket slipped off and spewed oil all over the place. 
The car hit 193.1 and coasted across the finish line at that speed. They said that it could have easily hit 200 if they hadn't had the problem.
This was in the latest Motor Trend magazine, where they tested 5 or 6 of the fastest american cars. Pretty good article and the MTI GTO was said to be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Valve Cover Gasket slipped off and spewed oil all over the place.
> The car hit 193.1 and coasted across the finish line at that speed. They said that it could have easily hit 200 if they hadn't had the problem.
> This was in the latest Motor Trend magazine, where they tested 5 or 6 of the fastest american cars. Pretty good article and the MTI GTO was said to be the best bang for the buck.


Keep in mind that this was a stroked turbo car... not a cai and catback car....


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

YES! That's on a car with $42k worth of modifications, not only to the engine, but to the suspension and drivetrain as well. Your CAI+Catback car probably won't ever see over 165...and that's probably pushing your luck.
The GTO is no slouch, but as it leaves the factory, it's not prepared to do 190+ MPH, not only due to insufficient power, but also aerodynamics, suspension and tires. At 200mph, your tires are rotating about 50 times per second, the stock tires aren't designed to dissipate that kind of heat, or deal with that speed of rotation. Chances are that you'd have a blowout before getting anywhere close to 200mph on the stock tires. I don't know about you, but a blowout at 160+mph doesn't sound very exciting to me.
Here's the link to the modifications done on the MTI GTO to make it approach 200:
http://www.motortrend.com/features/...e_specifications/motorsports_pontiac_gto.html

And a video of the car, in the standing quarter mile:
http://www.motortrend.com/av/112_0606_sf_standing_mile_gto/


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

Well It May Be A Little Exciting, But Not The Good Type Of Excitement!!! Lol


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

lol, no kidding, it would be the "change your pants when you finally come to a stop" type of excitement. Probably clean out your seat too. It wouldn't be pretty.
160 is about the fastest I've ever been in a car, and it is quite a rush. I am fairly certain that if I had an accident at that speed, I wouldn't be here talking to you now. Looking back on the incident, it was rather stupid, but I was 19 and in the USMC, so I felt bulletproof. It's probably not something I'd do again in a car which wasn't set up for those kind of speeds...and especially not on the highway, there's just way too much that can go wrong.


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

i have an 06 m6 and had a passenger watching the speedo because at top speeds it's generally a good idea to watch where to steer!! LOL. i found a pretty good stretch of open highway here in kansas and i had it mashed in 5th giving it all i could and when i finally had to back off he said i just pushed the 165 mark and was approaching 170 steadily. i dont have any mods done yet. hell, i am still running a Delco air filter! i agree with baron that you really have to find a place to attempt pushing your car along for all it's worth. it is a thrill. i have raced all types of vehicles and i give the goat the best score over anything else. i've driven the c6 vette but not to its potential but from how i did drive it, it seems like it would haul ass with no probs at all. if im not mistaken the vette has a top speed of around 186 or so. i know that the c6 z06 is claimed to be around 192. so it is very possible to get some high 3 digit numbers with the goat. dont know if i will ever be able to see what it goes all the way up to factory stock but it would be interesting to see how she does. later yall.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I saw the plus side of 180 in My C6. I don't think it had too much more. With a little luck it might have gotten 185 but the real usable top end is 180 in a C6 with the 6A. 

I've seen posts and articles where GTO's and Holdens stock with just the limiter removed are good for 165-170.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me to see a stock GTO doing 170, but it would take a VERY long straight stretch...and a fair amount of time, and maybe a tailwind. 
I've had mine up to right around 148-150, and it felt like it still had quite a bit to go. 
Once I get the turbo on mine, upgraded suspension and better tires, I'll take it out to the airstrip and see if I can do better. Hopefully 180-190 will be within reach.


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

i seen 04 gto on streetfire.net go to 163 on video... ive seen 163 in an 05 too but i cant find the clip of it

http://videos.streetfire.net/search/GTO/11/1FE3204C-1575-49D8-A543-31345AC9C265.htm


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

It sounds to me like a supercharged 04. 
I think I hear a positive displacement supercharger whining away in the background.
Either way, cool video though. It's a shame he couldn't keep it a bit more steady.
This one goes up to 158:
http://videos.streetfire.net/search/GTO/12/E8BE08B7-8600-4669-A43A-A773A737CA63.htm


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I had my 06 to 163 MPH before I had to let off because the crosswinds were pushing into the other lane. The only mods I have are a predator and K&N drop in. I might have been able to reach 170 if I didn't have the wind against me. If any one is worrying about the tires at this speed, the OEM tires are W speed rated. These tires can do 168 MPH for an hour without damage. When I upgraded tires, I went to a Y rated , which is capable of 186+.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

The Vaxhaul Monaro VXR has a top speed of 170mph and it is essentially the same car as the 6.0 GTO minus the speed limiter.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

Stock LS2 engines are used in some aircraft. The engine itself has the ability to go a little over 400mph. The only limit to that is the drag coeficient of the vehicle it's in. I'm trying to remember the magazine and article I was reading to give you a good reference, but it hasen't come to me yet, but the GTO has the ability to reach speeds of the low 200's with very few mods. Removing the limiter is a given. The other mods I can remember are a functional spoiler on the rear of the car, functional air dam or spoiler on the, roof, air must be allowed to get to the brakes, lower the car an inch, change all of the suspension parts to a stiffer one (like Koni), and 9 1/2 inch drags radials in the back. Im not sure if street DOT's are rated for speeds over 200mph or not. I work for an automanufacturer. I learned there that a cars top speed limit is set to the tires ability to handle that speed. The tires used are based on the design and purpose of the car. For some reason, GM always cheats us a little. They always seem to use year round alweather tires on even their muscle cars, so there's a little room to play with. Z rated tires are designed to handle speeds over 180mph, but I dont know the limit. There's a guy in Austrailia who took his GTO to 212. The front end of the Austrailian GTO (not the Holden Manero, but an actual Austrailian GTO) was just a little different than ours. It looks much better. It has stacked fog lights.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Pulled this off the other web site and thought it was interesting.

mph/1000 rpm in 2005 GTO (from C&D) 
1st- 7.2 mph X 6.5 = 46.8 mph (confirmed) 
2nd- 10.3 mph X 6.5 = 66.95 mph (confirmed) 
3rd- 15.0 mph X 6.5 = 97.5 mph (confirmed) 
4th- 21.4 mph X 6.5 = 139.1 mph (confirmed) 
5th- 25.5 mph X 6.5 = 165.75 mph (it could happen) 
6th- 37.6 mph X 6.5 = 244.4 mph (given enough power)


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Has anyone hit 200+ mph in a Goat? I know the MTI car could but I wonder if anyone has actually done it.


----------

